# Occidental Reserve Torpedo Cigar Review - Not a Montecristo, but...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a bargain stick that delivers. No, it's not a Montecristo, but its a mild, flavorful ciagar at a low, low price. This cigar like the rest o...

Read the full review here: Occidental Reserve Torpedo Cigar Review - Not a Montecristo, but...


----------

